# Game #30: Suns vs Grizzlies



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

No Nash, no Shaq.....this game hardly deserves a thread.

Also, I'm losing motivation to make really good game threads because we don't have any good Suns fans anymore. I don't know why you guys stopped posting, because I know you guys always lurk on the site. So start posting! 

Any Suns fan that read this thread, please post and check in so I know you guys are still alive.

Thanks.


_---Seuss_


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Just got home. Shaq is playing. It's 27-21 Memphis though as the 1st qrter just ended.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

I'm here. The game is pretty ugly with Nash out, Dee Brown getting a chance which I like, but with Amundson and Lopez in the front for us just isn't cutting it. Lopez ****in sucks.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dee Brown had a nice feed into Shaq just now and jammed it in. Shaq has 10 pts. It's 33-29, Grizz with 8:07 to go.


Oh, yeah, forgot to respond Kekai in the other thread about the offense last night without Nash. We didn't look bad or anything. Some mistakes, but there was plenty of ball movement, they were feeding Shaq a lot too and getting out like normally. But no one dominating the ball like he would. It nice to see for once.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

No prob, I'm watching this game looking how we are without Nash, it isn't pretty and it seems every possession is going into Shaq. I wish we would run more. Dee Brown looks good, better than Singletary and Dragic. I wanna see some Dudley this game too, he put up some good numbers in limited minutes last night.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Haha about 5 offensive boards in a row between Shaq and Amare just dominating the inside and Shaq with the nice little shot. Good to see.

**** and as soon as I say that Amare gets ejected. ****in bull****


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

wtf yeah, was gonna post about Amare's ejection. 

But yeah, we'll probably see a lot of Dudley now like you wanted.


49-45, Grizz with a 1:59 left to play.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Yes more Dudley, less Lopez. Closing out the half on a little run I guess, but Lou needs to work on his FT's I think he shoots worse than Shaq.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Grizz up 49-46 at the half.

Shaq 16 pts (6-8), 6 rebs


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Lou with a 3 pt play! 10 pts, 7 rebs now haha.

Grizz up though 55-54.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Hill with a steal, layup, and one going to the line to try and tie it up. Old Grant showing them how its done, 6 steals on the night.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Tie game 65-65. Well, then Ross made a shot, and we turned it over..


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

JRich needs to get it going if we are going to win this game. Shooting 2-10 and 0-2 from three. We better not lose this game, even without Amare and Nash.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

^ Or even Barnes. I haven't seen one thing from him today. Yesterday, he was all over the place. Only played 11 mins so far.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Haddadi just scored his first two NBA points.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Barnes is really a streak shooter, but when he is on damn he is on. He always plays with high energy, just needs to become more consistant.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Mayo with some good D on Hill at the end there.

Grizz lead 78-70 after 3.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Shaq with a nice block and fast break 3 by LB. 84-81, Grizz now.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Barbosa for 3! 85-84, Suns. He's been the guy this qrter (along with Shaq).


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Shaq now 23 pts, 10 rebs. Just hit 2 big FTs there. 7-8 from the line. 91-87. Now 89 as the Grizz just scored.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

That small lineup is just not going to work for Memphis.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Lol, I just got home and... it's commercial >_>


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yeah, why is Conley guarding Barnes?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

MeirToTheWise said:


> Lol, I just got home and... it's commercial >_>


 lol well, if you don't know, No Nash, Amare was ejected in the 2nd qrter.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Grant Hill with a really nice 3-point play!! Suns up 97-89.

@ Diss: Lol, yeah I already knew that since I read the previous posts ^_^


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

F U three from J-Rich!! ^_^


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

JRich with the dagger!!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

J-Rich just probably put the daggar in with the 3. Suns up 100-89 with under 2.


edit: lol we all did that at 10:32 lol


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Suns 101, Grizzlies 89*

Holy crap. We scored 31 and held em to 11 in that 4th qrter.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Nice 4th quarter showing out there, Barbosa and Hill stepped it up and the big aristotle played amazing too. Not the prettiest W, but at least we got it without Nash and Amare.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Nice to know we have three Suns fans.....lol 

Is there any center playing better then Shaq to take his spot as an All-Star reserve? 
Fun note, Suns are 5-2 with JRich. (Could easily be 6-1, 7-0)

I'm telling you, once Nash is back, we're going to catch some fire.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Not trying to be picky about a win but we still need to watch our turnovers. Had more TO's than assists tonight, even with Nash back we still need to take care of the ball better.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Seuss said:


> Nice to know we have three Suns fans.....lol
> 
> Is there any center playing better then Shaq to take his spot as an All-Star reserve?
> Fun note, Suns are 5-2 with JRich. (Could easily be 6-1, 7-0)
> ...


Al Jefferson, but with the All Star game in Phoenix, and Shaq playing the way he is, on a winning team no less, Shaq better make the All Star game. I'm rooting for the Suns out West!


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Seuss said:


> Nice to know we have three Suns fans.....lol
> 
> Is there any center playing better then Shaq to take his spot as an All-Star reserve?
> Fun note, Suns are 5-2 with JRich. (Could easily be 6-1, 7-0)
> ...


I completely concur with both of your points. Shaq is dominating and the Suns look poised to make a run.


----------

